# New grill is here.



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey bob...how 'bout some pics of the new addition!!   :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> I just put the new Vermont Castings grill together this after.  After using my Charbroil, and Sunbeam for years, this looks to be a MUCH better grill! I would have used it for the burgers today, but isn't funny that you keep 2 tanks so you always have a full one, and I always end up with 2 empties! Oh well, sux to be me I guess. I'll have to wait 'til Monday to use it now. Just did the burgers on the kettle for today.



Hey Bob, don't feel bad, I have 3 bottles with this problem.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotcha all beat.....5 bottles, only one with gas.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Gotcha all beat.....5 bottles, only one with gas.



Capt. wait until the last one is 99% empty. Thats when you should go a fill the rest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2azgufi1]Gotcha all beat.....5 bottles, only one with gas.



Capt. wait until the last one is 99% empty. Thats when you should go a fill the rest.[/quote:2azgufi1]
That'll cost you almost as much as filling up my SUV!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2zqrbehv]Gotcha all beat.....5 bottles, only one with gas.



Capt. wait until the last one is 99% empty. Thats when you should go a fill the rest.[/quote:2zqrbehv]

Roger...I'm on it.


----------

